# Has anyone seen this? Kno Knoise Dampening



## kelrog (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks like its coming soon, I haven't seen the link before today. Very interesting. 

Kno Knoise Sound Deadener


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

kelrog said:


> Looks like its coming soon, I haven't seen the link before today. Very interesting.
> 
> Kno Knoise Sound Deadener


I saw in on their facebook. actually better priced than anything else and if its truely aluminum and butyl will be a better value than anything else.


----------



## kelrog (Apr 11, 2009)

Ah. yeah it was dated yesterday so I guess that makes sense. KnuKonceptz.com | Facebook


----------



## kelrog (Apr 11, 2009)

KnuKonceptz Kno Knoise Vibration Dampener and Sound Deadener:
Estimated Available Date - Sept 14th 2012
Kno Knoise Resonance Control is a constrained layer dampener that uses an aluminum backed butyl rubber compound to adhere, absorb, and d
eaden resonant vibrations. Available in two models, Kno Knoise Resonance Control and Kno Knoise Kolossus Edition. Specs and pricing are below:

Kno Knoise Kolossus Edition
100mil (2.5mm) total thickness
10mil Aluminum constraining layer
0.93/LB per sq ft.
1.75 sq ft per sheet

Single Sheet - $9.49
Door Kit - 8 Sheets (14Sq ft.) - $59.99
Trunk and Floor Kit - 20 Sheets (35sq ft) - $139.99
Bulk Pack - 40 Sheets (70sq ft) - $254.99
Super Bulk Pack - 60 Sheets (105sq ft) - $359.99


Kno Knoise Resonance Control
80mil (2.0mm) total thickness
7mil Aluminum constraining layer
0.71/LB per sq ft.
1.75 sq ft per sheet

Single Sheet (1.75sq ft) - $7.49
Door Kit - 8 Sheets (14Sq ft.) - $47.99
Roof and Floor Kit - 16 Sheets (28sq ft) - $89.99
Bulk Pack - 30 Sheets (52.5sq ft) - $156.99
Super Bulk Pack - 60 Sheets (105sq ft) - $298.99


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

Second skin better watch their back.


----------



## mos805 (Nov 30, 2011)

I got their email about it a couple of days ago, I have been curious and given the quality of their other product I am sure it should be good stuff.


----------



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

kelrog said:


> Has anyone seen this? Kno Knoise Dampening


Kno, I haven't.


----------



## kelrog (Apr 11, 2009)

Kno joke?


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

kelrog said:


> Kno joke?


kno kidding!


----------



## Pitmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

100 mil tiles sounds good, does anyone Kno about the adhesive?


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

^ Yeah, It would be nice to see an adhesion/heat test.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

avanti1960 said:


> Kno, I haven't.





spl152db said:


> kno kidding!





kelrog said:


> Kno joke?


Kno ****!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

robert_wrath said:


> Kno ****!


Kno more.....

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Kno more.....
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Kno fun 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Knot funny anymore...


----------



## mwright (Apr 18, 2012)

bbfoto said:


> Knot funny anymore...


^^^^^^^^^^^
Kno Kidding!!!!!


----------



## Dave88LX (Dec 12, 2010)

Kno updates or users yet?


----------



## 4thelove (Oct 15, 2012)

Just ordered 35sq ft of the KnoKnoise 100 mil deadening mat along with a bunch of other supplies from KnuKonceptz. Will be posting a review later this week. 

I'm hoping the difference will be knight and day.


----------



## rdubbs (Sep 26, 2012)

In for the review!


----------



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

4thelove said:


> Just ordered 35sq ft of the KnoKnoise 100 mil deadening mat along with a bunch of other supplies from KnuKonceptz. Will be posting a review later this week.
> 
> I'm hoping the difference will be knight and day.


in all seriousness i really kneed to add some additional deadening to my doors. please update when you have installed yours- let us all no how it was to work with, install, cut, how did it adhere, etc. in addition to how well it did the job of cutting the knoise. thanks.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Subscribed...


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, the Kolossus Fleks Kable is the only thing from Knu that I actually had great success with.

Their Konfused setup = Junk. I ordered 2, because I got such a good price. Little did I know the compression fittings were a single use item and it was a good thing I ordered 2 because the threads were shot when I upgraded wiring and amplifiers.

Their RCAs = Junk. I had a male pin break off inside of an amplifier's RCA connector. That was the FIRST time I unplugged said RCA connector to replace the amplifier and the last time I used KNU RCAs.

Their new deadener... Sorry, I am not willing to try it based on prior experience with their other affordable options.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

I've had the exact opposite experience. Cables are great. Terminals are reusable, power cable works

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

spl152db said:


> I've had the exact opposite experience. Cables are great. Terminals are reusable, power cable works
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Me too. Nothing but positive experiences so far with the Krystal RCA cables, distribution blocks and Karma speaker wire. Looking forward to the Kno Knoise reviews.


----------



## Dave88LX (Dec 12, 2010)

Well, that's random.


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

Is this a chi-knoise product?


----------



## 4thelove (Oct 15, 2012)

KnoKnoise shipment Arrived. 1 Day ahead of schedule!

Wiring quality is superb.

Dampening material is not as thick/stiff as imagined it would be, but I've never handled any before. I peeled back the adhesive a bit to see how bad it smelled and it was near odorless.

Time to take off those door panels! I'm going to do a simple sound test with the door panels off and hit the outside with a tennis ball. We can compare the results with the same test after I get the deadening materials installed.


----------



## rdubbs (Sep 26, 2012)

4thelove said:


> KnoKnoise shipment Arrived. 1 Day ahead of schedule!
> 
> Wiring quality is superb.
> 
> ...


Awesome, let us know how it turns out, just don't dent your door


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

4thelove said:


> Time to take off those door panels! I'm going to do a simple sound test with the door panels off and hit the outside with a tennis ball. We can compare the results with the same test after I get the deadening materials installed.


Just rap on the panel with your knuckles. No need to chase after the ball.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

trumpet said:


> Just rap on the panel with your knuckles. No need to chase after the ball.


Let the man have some fun....


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

4thelove said:


> KnoKnoise shipment Arrived. 1 Day ahead of schedule!
> 
> Wiring quality is superb.
> 
> ...


Oh please post a youtube vid of this. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 4thelove (Oct 15, 2012)

Coming Soon


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

4thelove said:


> Coming Soon


Damnit....I thought you were going to use a pitching machine. :mean:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

